# TTOC website out of date?



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

> The fifth issue has just gone out and should be with you by now!


arent we on the 9th issue now? with 10 soon to come out



> Spring '06
> A track day - abroad... [/url]


http://www.ttoc.co.uk/events/ftrack.htm - link doesnt work

No mention of BMX - the Yorkshire rep

No mention of the TTorquay event



> The latest breaking news about the TT [Mk2]! (July 21st 2005)


 :lol:

Do you guys need a hand updating this by any chance?

I just think that if you updated it, and kept it up-to-date, you may have more people interested in joining?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> > The fifth issue has just gone out and should be with you by now!
> 
> 
> arent we on the 9th issue now? with 10 soon to come out
> ...


Patience young Jedi - all good things come to those who wait... :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Any spy shots of "TTOC mk2" Website


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Just a little more patience please


----------

